#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What is the real impact of social media ?

## kanak

Social Media has allowed us to quickly and easily communicate with more than just the people weve met and befriended in real life,now we can meet and become friends with someone across the world,someone we have never and may never meet in the physical world. _share the impact of social media in your day today life ?_

----------


## Bhavya

I would say social media become an unavoidable aspect of my life everyday I spend certain amount of my time in social media. I would say I am a moderate social media user. Through social media I update myself about the happenings around me and it helps me to connect with many people.

----------

